# UK student visit to USA



## Wettbird (May 19, 2011)

Hi all,
Could anyone guide me what is procedure to get a visit visa for USA ?.
I am currently studying in UK (as an INTERNATIONAL STUDENT) and living with my husband.
I'VE got my uncle living in America. Can he invite me?. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You did not give a lot of information. So here are the basics. Your family member has no bearing.
Student Visas


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

If you are simply looking to come for a visit and not as a student (which is how I read your inquiry), you can find information on visitor visa requirements through the site TwoStep gave you. 

Read the section entitled Temporary Visitors to the US. Depending on your nationality I would think you might be eligible to come under the Visa Waiver Program.


----------



## mirko25 (May 23, 2011)

Newyorkaise said:


> If you are simply looking to come for a visit and not as a student (which is how I read your inquiry), you can find information on visitor visa requirements through the site TwoStep gave you.
> 
> Read the section entitled Temporary Visitors to the US. Depending on your nationality I would think you might be eligible to come under the Visa Waiver Program.



I'm looking for a job in us too.
And what's about the american way of life?


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

mirko25 said:


> I'm looking for a job in us too.
> And what's about the american way of life?


Do you have a 4 year degree? If so, in what subject? What field do you work in? Where in the US are you looking to migrate? Do you work for an international company that has a US presence? Please provide more information so that others will be able to advise.


----------



## mirko25 (May 23, 2011)

nat21 said:


> Do you have a 4 year degree? If so, in what subject? What field do you work in? Where in the US are you looking to migrate? Do you work for an international company that has a US presence? Please provide more information so that others will be able to advise.



I have a 5 years degree in Media Studies. I would like to work in Marketing or Advertising field. I have a 1 year experience in Italy in an international company, but I don't speak english very well. For this reason I'm looking for an internship in us that could give me the possibility to improve my english and gain experience at the same time. I am looking to migrate in NY where i have some friends. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

mirko25 said:


> I have a 5 years degree in Media Studies. I would like to work in Marketing or Advertising field. I have a 1 year experience in Italy in an international company, but I don't speak english very well. For this reason I'm looking for an internship in us that could give me the possibility to improve my english and gain experience at the same time. I am looking to migrate in NY where i have some friends.
> Thanks for your time


You will have to check to see if your degree is accredited in the US. Why not look into doing an internship for you company in their US offices? Keep in mind that the majority of internships do not pay and you will be lucky if they cover the cost of transportation and lunch. Don't know what visa you would need to do an internship (my friend did his 3 month internship on a tourist visa back in 2008) but I doubt that you will be allowed to stay after your internship is over (unless the company decided to sponsor you).


----------



## mirko25 (May 23, 2011)

nat21 said:


> You will have to check to see if your degree is accredited in the US. Why not look into doing an internship for you company in their US offices? Keep in mind that the majority of internships do not pay and you will be lucky if they cover the cost of transportation and lunch. Don't know what visa you would need to do an internship (my friend did his 3 month internship on a tourist visa back in 2008) but I doubt that you will be allowed to stay after your internship is over (unless the company decided to sponsor you).



I checked and my degree is accredited in Usa as a B.A. degree.
I know that the costs could be very high, but I saved enough money in the last month in view of this experience.
The real problem is the visa, you're right. 
I would try to apply for a multinational company in my country. 
It's probably the easiest way...
Thanks so much for your suggestions, you have been very kind!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

mirko25 said:


> I checked and my degree is accredited in Usa as a B.A. degree.
> I know that the costs could be very high, but I saved enough money in the last month in view of this experience.
> The real problem is the visa, you're right.
> I would try to apply for a multinational company in my country.
> ...


You would need the J1 Visa- Exchange Visitors Visa. However it states that you much do the internship within 12 months of graduating. Here is the link Intern | Programs | J-1 Visa


----------



## mirko25 (May 23, 2011)

nat21 said:


> You would need the J1 Visa- Exchange Visitors Visa. However it states that you much do the internship within 12 months of graduating. Here is the link Intern | Programs | J-1 Visa


Thanks so much!! 
And you? How long have you been living in us? Do you like american way of life?


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

mirko25 said:


> Thanks so much!!
> And you? How long have you been living in us? Do you like american way of life?


I grew up here and it's the only way of life I know...


----------

